# CD Replication/Duplication



## IkodoMoonstrife (Feb 14, 2008)

I will likely replicate/duplicate a CD sometime in the near future, but am somewhat clueless on how to go about doing it, so if anyone knows the answer to the following questions or has any advice on the subject, it would be greatly appreciated:

What is the difference between CD replication and duplication?
Does anyone recommend any sites for either replication or duplication? (it seems like the number of sites is endless)


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi hon. ^..^

Looks to me like replication is a process in the manufacturing of the raw CD itself, while duplication is the burning of the audio material only. This site says:



> _Duplication refers to burned CDs -- like the CD burner that we've all seen on personal computers. Burned audio CDs have playability issues in some CD players, particularly car stereos, portable CD players, and older CD players.
> Replication refers to pressed CDs. In this process, a stamper is made that literally presses the information into the molded disc. Imagine the ink stampers that are used to stamp "PAID!" on invoices -- it's kind of like that. Along a conveyor belt, molded discs have a pressing arm come down on them that stamps the data into them._



So it looks like you'll need replication in order to have a professional-quality CD that plays on all CD players instead of just an .mp3 CD. That site above offers services, and another professional-looking site I found is here.

/Welcome to the forums!


----------

